# High initial wort temp



## Yuz (16/1/21)

Short story: pitched S-04 @ ~30C, 28L batch @ 1.040 in the evening and cooled overnight down to 20. Pressure set to 20PSI later in the day.
Didn't expect the yeast to fire up so quickly so now I'm a bit nervous about esters / fusel alcohols...

Some conflicting info re: esters & warm wort early in ferment:

"A common mistake that homebrewers make is pitching the yeast when the wort has not been chilled enough, and is still relatively warm."
From: Temperature Factors - How to Brew

"Question: Does high temperature early in fermentation, during the growth phase increases ester production?
Answer: No, during the growth phase ester production is reduced because acetyl- CoA is used (tied up) for yeast growth and is not available for ester production."
From: Ester production in yeast – Drayman's

What are your thoughts / experiences? Can an Ale yeast produce a lot nasties in 8 hours of the initial "warm" ferment?

PS - I won't be doing this again, just a bit concerned about this batch...


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (16/1/21)

I'm just drinking a Belgian brune I did in December, I pitched the 2L yeast starter at 24 C, it got off to vigorous fermentation very quickly and rose to 26 C the next day, peaking at 28 on the third day. It is the best brune I have done, it has a huge range of flavors, my point being high temp fermentation is not always bad.

I doubt you will notice anything wrong with your beer and you might even like it better than a cold or cooler fermented batch


----------



## kadmium (17/1/21)

Yuz said:


> Short story: pitched S-04 @ ~30C, 28L batch @ 1.040 in the evening and cooled overnight down to 20. Pressure set to 20PSI later in the day.
> Didn't expect the yeast to fire up so quickly so now I'm a bit nervous about esters / fusel alcohols...
> 
> Some conflicting info re: esters & warm wort early in ferment:
> ...


I warm pitch lots of my beers, especially if I am struggling to chill those last few degrees and don't want to waste a heap of water doing it. 

30c is a tad high, but nothing outrageous considering you cooled it down pretty quick. It will be completely fine, most likely.


----------



## Hangover68 (17/1/21)

I put 2 cubes in my pool for a few hours to get the temp down fast as it was still 32c after sitting overnight.


----------



## Yuz (17/1/21)

I'll let it ferment out as long as possible so the yeast can clean up any nasties.
Surprised to see it start so rapidly, new yeast usually takes a day to show visible ferment.
Live and learn


----------

